# Hi I need help identifying this Crypt!



## Plant Freak (Sep 14, 2012)

I got this plant as a C. Ciliata, But its got no similarity to a Ciliata and the flower is like a Pontederiifolia.???


























































Here is a Wendtii or Affinis not sure???


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi! Nice healthy plants!
They seem to be pontederiifolia and affinis, you can check pics related here http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/aff/aff.html

Could you share you culture info?

Best Regards,

Fernando

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plant Freak (Sep 14, 2012)

ferchu22 said:


> Hi! Nice healthy plants!
> They seem to be pontederiifolia and affinis, you can check pics related here http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/aff/aff.html
> 
> Could you share you culture info?
> ...


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Just wanted to say that C. affinis spathe is beautiful!


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

The trouble with even TRYING to ID Crypts based on leaf shape is that they differ tremendously from one locality to another. I think I've posted photos here before of C. crispatula growing wild in one location with strong, strapping emersed leaves and miniscule or non-existent leaves submersed, while in other localities, you can find the same species with tiny, wrinkled emersed leaves, and HUGE long submersed leaves.

Your best chance of ID, barring DNA testing, is via the flowers.


----------



## Plant Freak (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you wabisabi yes indeed this is a beutifull flower my first one.

K Randall you are totally right a got several crypts in different ambients and they are the same plant but grown different and they look different. This two plants is got different leaves grown emerged and the same flower. So I guess is just a variety of Pontederiifolia.


----------

